# Too Early to Cut-Out?



## J.T Bees (Oct 9, 2007)

Hello,

I just received my first cut out call of the spring today. The man of course would like them gone from his wall as soon as possible. Im leaning on putting it off until a little warmer weather comes.....mid March for Nc. It is forecasted to be relatively warm over the next week 60s day- 40s night but i still think its a little early. How early has anyone done it before...what temp ranges

Thanks for the help

Jantsen


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Got drones flying in case you lose the queen and they have to raise one?


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I would wait, I know the weather is milder in NC. but this is February and As I remember when I was in Jackson, we got some surprises in February. Why expose them to unnecessary stress after the stress of a cutout.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

J.T Bees said:


> Hello, I just received my first cut out call of the spring today. How early has anyone done it before...what temp ranges Jantsen


But it's not Spring yet Earliest for me would be April, but I would consider March, depending on the temperature


----------

